
Distributed Ledgers: UK GOV Report [pdf] - nns
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/492972/gs-16-1-distributed-ledger-technology.pdf
======
nns
Accompanying Video :

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sm5LNqL5j0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sm5LNqL5j0)

